# Effekt wie Fine Treshold in CS5



## Hippo (15. November 2011)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne einen Effekt, wie ihn der Fine Treshold Filter bringt, im CS5 anwenden. Allerdings stürzt die 32bit Version immer bei Verwendung des Filters ab (bei 64bit wird er erst gar nicht angezeigt). Gibt es einen alternativen Filter oder wie kann ich diesen Effekt im PS selber erstellen?

http://www.mehdiplugins.com/english/finethreshold.htm
Bei dem Filter wird eine monochrome Ausgabe des Bildes geliefert.

Danke Frank


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. November 2011)

Hi Frank,

erstelle mittels Threshold eine möglichst saubere Bitmap vom Originalbild. Aus dieser Bitmap dann eine Auswahl machen, z.B. indem du sie in einen neuen Kanal kopierst und diesen dann mit Strg+Klick als Auswahl lädst.
Anschließend wähle das Rechteckauswahlwerkzeug, damit du die Werkzeugoptionen oben siehst. Dort gibts dann den Button "Refine Edge" bzw. "Kante verbessern".
In diesem Dialog musst du eigentlich nur noch die "Edge Detection" (Kantenerkennung?) mit dem Radius leicht anheben und schon solltest du eine ziemlich ordentlich geglättete Auswahl kriegen. Um deine Einstellung besser sehen zu können, stell den "View Mode" am besten auf "Black & White".
Mit den anderen Optionen von "Refine Edge" rumspielen, je nach deiner Vorlage.
Im Dialog unten kannst du am Ende bestimmen, was er nach einem Klick auf OK mit dem Ergebnis deiner Einstellung machen soll.

Hinweis:
Der Filter kann unmöglich eine monochrome Ausgabe des Bildes liefern,
da es auf diese Weise keinerlei Kantenglättung geben könnte.
Der Filter spuckt vielmehr ein Bild mit monochromem Look aus, das aber
trotzdem lustig von Graustufen gebrauch macht. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hippo (15. November 2011)

Vielen Dank - werde ich gleich mal probieren. 
PS: konnte es nicht besser beschreiben ;-)


----------



## chmee (16. November 2011)

Ich hätte auf Anhieb die Tonwertkorrektur genommen und Lichter und Schatten nahe beieinander gezogen.

mfg chmee


----------

